# What's the secret of Tom Cruise



## mitodrake (Dec 25, 2019)

Ofc he has some minor wrinkles, but he looks unreal for his age.


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 25, 2019)

He has been in Hollywood forever so he probably skinmaxxed and healthmaxxed since a very young age

Plus good aging genetics + manlets tend to look younger due to being smaller


----------



## currycelincurryland (Dec 25, 2019)

Retin a thrice a day and lot of raw organic nmeat liver.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 25, 2019)

He's a reptilian that's why. That's just his skin suit.


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 25, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> He has been in Hollywood forever so he probably skinmaxxed and healthmaxxed since a very young age
> 
> Plus good aging genetics + manlets tend to look younger due to being smaller



Many hollywood actors looks bad when they age. Which kinda of skinmaxxx do you think he did? Also skinmaxx is possible without not much money? Jared Leto and Tom Cruise are top tier genetics?


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Dec 25, 2019)

He'd be posting here if he wasn't lucky enough to be rich his jaw surgery saved him


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 25, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> Many hollywood actors looks bad when they age. Which kinda of skinmaxxx do you think he did? Also skinmaxx is possible without not much money? Jared Leto and Tom Cruise are top tier genetics?


They look bad cuz of drugs and late nights partying but Cruise is extremely neurotic and I'm sure he had a bed time every night and got his 8 hours and perfect diet and skinmaxxing etc.


HurtfulVanity said:


> He'd be posting here if he wasn't lucky enough to be rich his jaw surgery saved him


He was good looking before anything related to his jaw. That's how he got on all those movies before getting very rich and changing his looks in his 30's


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 25, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> They look bad cuz of drugs and late nights partying but Cruise is extremely neurotic and I'm sure he had a bed time every night and got his 8 hours and perfect diet and skinmaxxing etc.
> 
> He was good looking before anything related to his jaw. That's how he got on all those movies before getting very rich and changing his looks in his 30's



He had surgeries for Top Gun?


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 25, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> He had surgeries for Top Gun?


No idea, I don't think so.

This is him when he was like 23 looked incredibly high class and good looking


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Dec 25, 2019)

Naturally good looking guys will stay good looking


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 25, 2019)

Genetics son


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Dec 25, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> They look bad cuz of drugs and late nights partying but Cruise is extremely neurotic and I'm sure he had a bed time every night and got his 8 hours and perfect diet and skinmaxxing etc.
> 
> He was good looking before anything related to his jaw. That's how he got on all those movies before getting very rich and changing his looks in his 30's


Yes bro he was very good looking he was a recessed dog


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 25, 2019)

HurtfulVanity said:


> Yes bro he was very good looking he was a recessed dog




Looked good in motion


----------



## Joyride (Dec 25, 2019)

Botox too, it's obvious


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 25, 2019)

I for once will agree with genetics. He has access to the best possible treatments to keep looking good tho.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 25, 2019)

Scientology shekel science


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 25, 2019)

His eye area is what haloed him from the very beginning.

@SurgerySoon you still got that mock up from lookism of Tom Cruise with your eye area?
FOUND IT.
https://looksmax.org/threads/this-christmas-ask-santa-for-better-eyes.78297/


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 25, 2019)

I need to make it an imperative to harness the power of Retin-A, laser treatments, ultrasound/radiofrequency treatments, and even experimental treatments like intramuscular GHK-Cu to do whatever I can to age more like TC.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 25, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I need to make it an imperative to harness the power of Retin-A, laser treatments, ultrasound/radiofrequency treatments, and even experimental treatments like intramuscular GHK-Cu to do whatever I can to age more like TC.


How many weeks have you been in retin A now?


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> How many weeks have you been in retin A now?


i still havent used any but plan to in the next couple of months


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> i still havent used any but plan to in the next couple of months


Good to know bro but I was asking @SurgerySoon lol. I also plan to use retin A in a few weeks but am dreading to have to go through the shedding phase. Looks disgusting.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 25, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> How many weeks have you been in retin A now?



Well, I started using it back in July 2018 (jumped straight to applying the highest-available strength - 0.1%) but took a break for probably about a month or maybe a little longer after I had surgery back in March since it hurt to even touch my face for at least a few weeks afterwards. A few weeks ago I started using Tazorac as well, but then the climate turned really cold and dry in my area and the peeling and redness got pretty severe, so I took a break from using both products for about a week just to give my skin a break. I started back up with the Retin-A after the one-week break and am waiting for the climate to get a bit more humid again before I start using the Tazorac again.


Golden Glass said:


> Good to know bro but I was asking @SurgerySoon lol. I also plan to use retin A in a few weeks but am dreading to have to go through the shedding phase. Looks disgusting.



It's really not that bad. Plus, the skin underneath will be very smooth and shiny. It's especially noticeable for me after I've done at least moderately intense cardio like running


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Good to know bro


glad to help any other questions or thats it


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> glad to help any other questions or thats it


If you know enough about dermatology, what are the downsides to using retin a long term?

I vaguely remember this beauty blogger saying something along the lines of “I used retin a for years and decided to cut it out of my routine because of the long term consequences”


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 25, 2019)

Collagen & eye area


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 25, 2019)

got rid of all his negative thetans


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 25, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Scientology shekel science


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 25, 2019)

HurtfulVanity said:


> He'd be posting here if he wasn't lucky enough to be rich his jaw surgery saved him


stop coping, he had no jaw surgery


----------



## Idontknowlol (Dec 25, 2019)

Scientology


----------



## Void (Dec 25, 2019)

Baby blood transfusions.


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 25, 2019)

scientology


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 25, 2019)

pact with the devil


----------



## needsolution (Dec 25, 2019)

money


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 25, 2019)

daily baby foreskin formula


----------



## Halotestin (Dec 25, 2019)

Shekels


----------



## samm735 (Dec 25, 2019)

just shower bro


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 25, 2019)

Confidence, bro.

For real.
All he had to past 30. Keep up the collagen levels, the elasticity, not got bald, and not get fat.

For collagen. He likely hired a private faggot, to tell hem what to day. The type of faggot, that will come with products to use consistently like tretinoin, some supplements, moitserizer, retinol, sunblock, etc.. and what not to do: alcohol use, lack of sleep, prolonged stress, sunning, etc..
On top of that, he likely had treatment with stuff like fillers (hylaronic acid) or Botox., And other treatments.

90% of what he did or didn't do, should be copy able by mir poor people doing lookmaxxing


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 25, 2019)

Fillers like everyone else in Hollywood


----------



## Usum (Dec 26, 2019)

The controllers have secrets that will never be given to their slaves.
Some are centuries old.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 26, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Fillers like everyone else in Hollywood


Fillers are legit as fuck. For aging. And even for younger people, to add structure perception to the face.


----------



## damnit (Dec 27, 2019)

he looks better than his twenties, peaked in his thirties.


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 27, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> He has been in Hollywood forever so he probably skinmaxxed and healthmaxxed since a very young age
> 
> Plus good aging genetics + manlets tend to look younger due to being smaller


Damn he’s 5’7 how is he depicted as a hero in so many movies with that height


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 27, 2019)

Mr.cope said:


> Damn he’s 5’7 how is he depicted as a hero in so many movies with that height


Because it’s not that short


----------



## joao (Dec 27, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> View attachment 204191


Ronaldo is saying "que injustiça!", this is a game for portugal against spain


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 27, 2019)

Mr.cope said:


> Damn he’s 5’7 how is he depicted as a hero in so many movies with that height


He’s closer to 5’8” than 5’7” for what it’s worth and Face and phenotype that’s why lol


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

@subhuman incel @PingPong


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @subhuman incel @PingPong


he's a jewish scientologist that's the secret.


----------

